# From The Mouths Of Babes



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my 4 year old grandaughter was telling me how Jesus died on the cross, she was in full detail (including that SHE didn't want to be put on cross because it would hurt) and then she told me....

Grammie, Jesus died on the cross for our skins.......


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess you can say he died to save our skins.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> I guess you can say he died to save our skins.


And everything else.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> I guess you can say he died to save our skins.


And everything else.








[/quote]
Amen!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I guess you can say he died to save our skins.


And everything else.








[/quote]
Amen!
[/quote]
and Amen!!
How sweet!!








Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

As our president likes to say......I'm glad I have some skin in the game!

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

She has a better grasp of this concept than most folks . . .

Mike


----------

